# How did you come up with your farm/ranch name?



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 4, 2012)

How did you come up with your farm/ranch name? I love talking about how people came up with them. I'll start. My goat ranch name is "Straw Hat Kikos". I had been trying to think up a name for months, and couldn't think of one. Well I am always wearing my Ariat boots and my straw hat. (Felt in the winter) I had all my info and papers ready to go, all I needed was a ranch name. I was sitting down and thinking up lots of names and thought up "Straw Hat Kikos".


----------



## G6momma (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm still trying to think of one!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 4, 2012)

G6momma said:
			
		

> I'm still trying to think of one!


Same here


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 4, 2012)

.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 4, 2012)

.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 4, 2012)

Well we go by MandK Farm right now for our egg sales. It is mine and DHs initials. I had a few other suggestions that I liked better that maybe I can convince DH to use when we get a bigger place and have more farm stuff going on. Right now that farm name isn't all that important anyway since the only egg customer I have is my stepmom right now and she doesn't care if my cartons are labeled with the farm name or not.


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover (Jun 4, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> How did you come up with your farm/ranch name? I love talking about how people came up with them. I'll start. My goat ranch name is "Straw Hat Kikos". I had been trying to think up a name for months, and couldn't think of one. Well I am always wearing my Ariat boots and my straw hat. (Felt in the winter) I had all my info and papers ready to go, all I needed was a ranch name. I was sitting down and thinking up lots of names and thought up "Straw Hat Kikos". My Nigerian Dwarf goats are under "Straw Hat Goats", there wasn't enough room for "Straw Hat Nigerians" so I had to settle. It's ok though. Your turn, GO!!


Thats cool, I love the look straw hats and Ariat boots. I don't have a farm name though


----------



## elevan (Jun 4, 2012)

Honaker Farm.

Honaker is my maiden name.  The farm we're on originally belonged to my Grandpa Honaker.  So it's simply paying homage to a family name.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 4, 2012)

Once we moved here and got somewhat settled down, hubby and I were discussing our farm plans........and whether or not this farmsite would work for us...........he said "yup, this'll do".

Hence the farm name "Thistle-dew Farm".

Yup, we are strange.  I like it that way, lol


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 5, 2012)

Locust Haven Farm 

We have lots and lots of Locust trees.


----------



## elevan (Jun 5, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Locust Haven Farm
> 
> We have lots and lots of Locust trees.


Black Locust or Honey Locust?  (just curious)


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 5, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have Montadale/Babydoll Southdown crosses. Montadale influence ranges from 1/4-1/2 and Babydoll influence ranges from 1/2-3/4. I have a 2006 ewe, a 2009 ewe, two 2012 ewe lambs I may retain for breeding, a 2009 ram, and a 2010 wether. You can see pictures of them in my lambing thread under the breeds/breeding sheep forum


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 5, 2012)

.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 5, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I have no idea.  I will have to ask about that.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mine is Ewe Crazy Farms.  

I really like it and thought It was original and funny  but you would be surprised at how many people don't know a ewe is a female sheep.  So when they see the word Ewe in the name they pronounce it as Ewwwww (as in nasty.). And think that's what it means too until I explain it to them.  Then they are like OHHHHH....  

My dad came up with mine because he thought I was crazy for starting a farm.  Plus it is a play on words to the word Ewe.


----------



## elevan (Jun 5, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What type of pods do they get?  

A black locust has small pods with tiny black seeds inside.

The honey locust gets longer pods that are a deep maroon color and inside (around October here) have a green honey tasting jell in them.  The jell is edible to humans and the whole pod is edible to livestock.  It's actually a very good fodder for animals and you can grow more tons of it in an acre than you can corn.

We have one rather old Honey Locust here.  I just love it.  They also have some *massive *thorns on them.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jun 6, 2012)

White Cedar Farm

We have a lot of cedars (specifically northern white cedars) and everything else "cedar" is done to death: Cedar Valley, Cedar Creek, Cedar Springs, Cedar Hill, so I went with White Cedar instead.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jun 6, 2012)

Our Gate To Your Plate

We were trying to think of a business name while having lunch at an agricultural show and the forks we were using had written on them "Put Pork on your Fork"


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 6, 2012)

.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 6, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ours have thorns, do they both have thorns?  Not sure about the pods, but I will try to ask my DH.  Sounds interesting.


----------



## elevan (Jun 6, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah they both have thorns.  The black locust thorns are minor but the honey locust are massive.  Honey locust thorns can actually be used as nails.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 6, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...neyLocustThorn.JPG/220px-HoneyLocustThorn.JPG
This is a Honey Locust.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 6, 2012)

"Four Winds Ranch" 
I chose this name because there is a superstition where, " if you address, or present something to all four of the directions with respect, it will bringblessings and or good luck"! The winds are the directions bringing the power of good luck and blessings!


----------



## Royd Wood (Jun 7, 2012)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> "Four Winds Ranch"
> I chose this name because there is a superstition where, " if you address, or present something to all four of the directions with respect, it will bringblessings and or good luck"! The winds are the directions bringing the power of good luck and blessings!


There's no blessing with that wind from Alberta to Ontario in the grips of winter


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 7, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Four Winds Ranch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! Ya there are definatly days/weeks/months where it is pretty fridgid! But, one has to look on the positive side!


----------

